# Goose Poaching



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.standard.net/Police/2015/02/06/Poachers-are-blasting-geese-in-Pleasant-View.html

I hope they are not using .17 hmr's


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

those thief's need to be kicked in the balls with a pair of square toed Ariat's


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

And ive got just the pair of boots for it


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

> ...and one official thinks it might be related to the city's recent legalization of shooting raccoons within city limits.


I wonder how these two are related.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I wonder how these two are related.


 Maybe these guys are shooting geese then saying they were shooting raccoons if anyone asks what they are doing with guns.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

probably some kids out to get a bunch of bands and neck collars so they feel cool.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> probably some kids out to get a bunch of bands and neck collars so they feel cool.


 This seems to be a trend. I wish the authorities would get a stuffed goose with a neck collar and set up a stake out and catch these guys before posting that they are wanted.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

It is a highly visible area, and I'm surprised someone would poach there. I hope they get caught and get the punishment they deserve. This being said, that population of geese rarely leaves Pleasant View, North Ogden, and Harrisville. They do not migrate, and are a very local population. They simply fly from the golf courses or the sod farms back to the pond. I doubt many of them ever get hunted outside of Pleasant View. There are only a couple places left up there that can legally be hunted, and I know a few peeps have gotten exemptions to hunt them in certain places during the season. I'm pretty sure those that own the sod farms and the golf courses wont miss them, but this is still no reason for poaching. Do your work and try to hunt them legally.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Theekillerbee said:


> It is a highly visible area, and I'm surprised someone would poach there. I hope they get caught and get the punishment they deserve. This being said, that population of geese rarely leaves Pleasant View, North Ogden, and Harrisville. They do not migrate, and are a very local population. They simply fly from the golf courses or the sod farms back to the pond. I doubt many of them ever get hunted outside of Pleasant View. There are only a couple places left up there that can legally be hunted, and I know a few peeps have gotten exemptions to hunt them in certain places during the season. I'm pretty sure those that own the sod farms and the golf courses wont miss them, but this is still no reason for poaching. Do your work and try to hunt them legally.


Amen. The thing that really irks me about the situation is that the geese were such a nuisance on this pond 4 years ago that the city organized a "hunt" with city employees to go shoot the birds because they got so many complaints. It was during the season, however within city limits. I think it is pretty hypocritical of the city to make exceptions so they can break the law to shoot them, yet cry fowl (see what I did there?) when someone else shoots them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Now ducks are getting poached too.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33425547&ni...reward-for-orem-duck-shootings&s_cid=queue-21


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Amen. The thing that really irks me about the situation is that the geese were such a nuisance on this pond 4 years ago that the city organized a "hunt" with city employees to go shoot the birds because they got so many complaints. It was during the season, however within city limits. I think it is pretty hypocritical of the city to make exceptions so they can break the law to shoot them, yet cry fowl (see what I did there?) when someone else shoots them.


Drew, It was not that long ago that some PROSTAFF hunters filmed a hunt on Barkers Pond, and produced a DVD on the hunt. I got sick watching that hunt. Makes me want to go duck hunting in Lee's Parking lot with a loaf of wonder bread.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

More douche bags giving us a black eye. 15 wasted geese and 10 ducks. I bet none of them had leg bands.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-on-patrol/1600-wasted-waterfowl-in-davis-county.html


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> More douche bags giving us a black eye. 15 wasted geese and 10 ducks. I bet none of them had leg bands.
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-on-patrol/1600-wasted-waterfowl-in-davis-county.html


 Just saw this on FB.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

More waterfowl shootings in Orem.
http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33503480&nid=1070&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick3


----------

